# Looking for new estimating software



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I have been using an estimating program and using quickbooks to account. The system works but I'm needing to grow. I like the idea of an integrated system. My current one will allow me to add on but it is very expensive and they are trying to hit me with a separate support contract for each module. The system is easy to use but i feel that for the money I'm not getting the value.

I just looked at uda construction suite anybody using it?
Any good suggestion I might look into.


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

I have looked at quote a few and have always just stayed with excel. I have an excel sheet that I med and matches my items list in QB. 

Most of our stuff is so custom that it requires bids form various subs and vendors to confirm pricing. 

I did just purchase Planswift - it's going to take some time to learn but I hope it helps.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Ohiobuilder said:


> I have looked at quote a few and have always just stayed with excel. I have an excel sheet that I med and matches my items list in QB.
> 
> Most of our stuff is so custom that it requires bids form various subs and vendors to confirm pricing.
> 
> I did just purchase Planswift - it's going to take some time to learn but I hope it helps.


What are your thoughts so far on planswift I've been looking at that for quantity take offs and stuff. Not sure if I want to bid out of the program.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Huck,
I know there are several threads on CT that cover this topic in depth. Suggest searching. My take on it is any software can have all the bells and whistles but if you don't use them it is a bit worthless. Good luck to you in your search.


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

country_huck said:


> I have been using an estimating program and using quickbooks to account. The system works but I'm needing to grow. I like the idea of an integrated system. My current one will allow me to add on but it is very expensive and they are trying to hit me with a separate support contract for each module. The system is easy to use but i feel that for the money I'm not getting the value.
> 
> I just looked at uda construction suite anybody using it?
> Any good suggestion I might look into.


Been using UDA CS for a couple of months now. We do a variety of types of project from small flooring installs to larger renovations and I have created different work flows using multiple project types which was pretty easy to do once I figured out the basics. The estimate and proposal templates work pretty well as we have different formats depending whether its a job for one of our own direct clients or through a big box store installer program (using their format). At any one time we have about 10 projects at different stages so I needed something like this to keep a tabs on everything and figure out whether I am coming or going ;-)
The integration with QuickBooks isn't automatic ... You have to tell the CS estimate to send itself to QB and create an estimate there, but it is straight forward. I now use CS as my CRM database as it has lead tracking and a calendar for appointments, etc. It's now my only work calendar. 

Their Construction Online thing isn't really integrated with CS ... I don't use it as I would need to maintain 2 calendars, 2 to-do lists, etc ... For remote access to schedules, CRM db, estimates, change orders, etc I log on to CS on my desktop via Logmein.com on my laptop. This way everything is still in one place and no duplication of data. Their online product has very little functionality ... Waste of time in my humble opinion.

In short, I'm making it work but it does seem at times as if they haven't quite finished developing it. 

Hope that made sense


----------



## leeson1776 (Feb 6, 2012)

There's a huge thread right below this one with all kinds of relevant info for you.


----------



## Ark_b (Jul 6, 2012)

Country-Huck, i would be very careful with UDA construction suite.

I've had the software for about 4 years, and starting this year i am abandoning it.
While the software works for some people, i am tired of putting up with it.

Customer service was good and helpful, but it is not their fault the program is done weirdly. I've posted about it in more detail before, but to make a long story short i can describe it as program that was never finished. They have a whole bunch of features listed, but only fraction of them has been developed completely to a professional level. The rest of the stuff is just there so they can claim they have the feature.

They compare themselves to Timberline and how they are better. Pleeeeaaaseee...
I've seen timberline's estimating in action and UDA doesn't even smell similar. 

I don't understand how, but there are people who like it and use it. It is definitely better then doing things with pad and pen.

My advice, if you want to upgrade, then upgrade to something fully integrated with powerful estimating & accounting, not this "wanna be" thing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ark_b (Jul 6, 2012)

I also use excel that matches my database items to QuickBooks and Planswift for takeoff.
The sky is the limit with excel and there are millions of people that can write any custom function/report that i need for a few bucks. I found that there is no "one thing does it all well".


----------



## Maplewood_Homes (Feb 2, 2013)

I used to use Buildsoft and have soured a little on expensive all-encompassing software programs. They are hard to learn and require a complete commitment to implement. Then once you are committed, you are kinda stuck with them as their product evolves (or doesn't) and their maintenance fees. Today I use Quickbooks and Excel. Way cheaper and "good enough" for me.


----------

